# So my Chrysler 200 is a luxury car according to Lyft



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I just got a message from Lyft a couple days ago about lux being introduced in my market and apparently I’m eligible. Thing is I drive a Chrysler 200 with cloth seats. It’s certainly nicer than a Prius but I definitely don’t consider it a luxury car. While the higher fares are tempting, I feel like I’d torpedo my ratings by accepting lux pings.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> I just got a message from Lyft a couple days ago about lux being introduced in my market and apparently I'm eligible. Thing is I drive a Chrysler 200 with cloth seats. It's certainly nicer than a Prius but I definitely don't consider it a luxury car. While the higher fares are tempting, I feel like I'd torpedo my ratings by accepting lux pings.


You can always get low ratings removed with about 30 seconds of effort. Go for the $$$.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You


Sconnie said:


> I just got a message from Lyft a couple days ago about lux being introduced in my market and apparently I'm eligible. Thing is I drive a Chrysler 200 with cloth seats. It's certainly nicer than a Prius but I definitely don't consider it a luxury car. While the higher fares are tempting, I feel like I'd torpedo my ratings by accepting lux pings.


 SURE it did not say Chrystler 300 ?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Sconnie said:


> I just got a message from Lyft a couple days ago about lux being introduced in my market and apparently I'm eligible. Thing is I drive a Chrysler 200 with cloth seats. It's certainly nicer than a Prius but I definitely don't consider it a luxury car. While the higher fares are tempting, I feel like I'd torpedo my ratings by accepting lux pings.


You'll soon be deactived because of mulitple-numerous-consistent low ratings from
Pissed off passengers paying for, and expecting Luxury.

Following ur assured deactivation
try hotel housekeeping cleaning toilets, most drive Chrysler 200s.
Scheduled work shift, supervisor
Pays much more than uber, is unionized and has benefits


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You
> 
> SURE it did not say Chrystler 300 ?


It's definitely a 200. The car is only valued around 5,500 according to blue book. I don't understand how the hell Lyft thinks it's a luxury car. There doesn't seem to be a way to opt out either short of rejecting lux pings.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hell they kicked me off. Never got a ping. But I had to be in OC or LA markets to get one. Charger w/leather seats.

Can't say I blame them. Dodge Crysler, Jeep are all on the Consumer Reports DO NOT buy list for used cars.

So I'd say go for it, it's not like there are so much trips that you will get deactivated. Doing regular will make up for it. That is if you ever get a ping on that.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Doesn't matter once you get it on the program you'll only receive about 8% of the ride request for Lux...
That's being said, you'll be pissing off those 8% that cause the most trouble. If Gryft approves it, go for it; its on them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> The car is only valued around 5,500 according to blue book. I don't understand how the hell Lyft thinks it's a luxury car.


Everything looks like lux to all the ghetto pax who now use Lyft.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hell they kicked me off. Never got a ping. But I had to be in OC or LA markets to get one. Charger w/leather seats.
> 
> Can't say I blame them. Dodge Crysler, Jeep are all on the Consumer Reports DO NOT buy list for used cars.
> 
> So I'd say go for it, it's not like there are so much trips that you will get deactivated. Doing regular will make up for it. That is if you ever get a ping on that.


Uber driver profits are Razor Thin.
Ur charger gets about the same 20 MPG as a Ram 1500 crew cab

How are u making any profits ? Is driving a hobby? Are u lonely for conversation?

http://www.fuelly.com/car/dodge/charger


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I only do Lyft when Uber is slow or the rare occasions I go sit in the airport que. My acceptance rates are generally around 60% in a given week and sometimes as low as 20% on Lyft anyway so I guess what's a couple more declined pings.



Uber's Guber said:


> Everything looks like lux to all the ghetto pax to now use Lyft.


So true!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Uber driver profits are Razor Thin.
> Ur charger gets about the same 20 MPG as a Ram 1500 crew cab
> 
> How are u making any profits ? Is driving a hobby? Are u lonely for conversation?
> ...


Weirdly aggressive post


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Everything looks like lux to all the ghetto pax to now use Lyft.


Look Laquisha!!, they sent us a limo!









Damn girlfriend, I was hopin' For a Chrysler 200


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hell they kicked me off. Never got a ping. But I had to be in OC or LA markets to get one. Charger w/leather seats.
> 
> Can't say I blame them. Dodge Crysler, Jeep are all on the Consumer Reports DO NOT buy list for used cars.
> 
> So I'd say go for it, it's not like there are so much trips that you will get deactivated. Doing regular will make up for it. That is if you ever get a ping on that.


Were you kicked off of lux or kicked off of Lyft entirely?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Weirdly aggressive post


maybe u should dogpaddle back to the shallow end


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> maybe u should dogpaddle back to the shallow end


I suspect that the efficacy of your carbamazepine is waning.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sconnie said:


> Were you kicked off of lux or kicked off of Lyft entirely?


They called it the Premier class, same as Select. And No.



dctcmn said:


> Weirdly aggressive post


Nah, just Jelly cause I have a play car. And don't have to make a living at this.


----------

